# April issue of Crappienow is up



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Some good reading this month. A very important survey in this month’s issue. We can discuss it here later if you’d like too. www.Crappienow.com


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Would that be the Bernard Williams article?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes sir. What do you think of the two fish difference?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I guess it could help if there are tournaments on weekends all year long.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Just subscribed Chaunc....Good articles....


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

chaunc said:


> Yes sir. What do you think of the two fish difference?


I'm all for it. it forces better competition and tightens up the field.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Will it really save some of the biggest fish tho?


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

not sure if it will do all that. personally, i grant all tournament fish clemency at the end of the day. it's a money day, not a meat day. 

most pros are pulling hundreds of fish out of the water on tournament day. a majority of those go back relatively unharmed. i know a good bit of them put their fish back too. i know that some anglers fill the cooler on tournament day too, as it's their only day to go out and fish. while i appreciate the thought of conservancy, i'm not sure it's going to make that much of a difference. ultimately, it's the angler's decision. either they're going to come off the water with a number of fish within the allowable limit or none.


----------

